# Interconectar señal de equipos de audio con transformadores de línea.



## raulin1966 (Abr 3, 2013)

Hola:

nesesito urgente una solucion no complicada y barata para poder conectar los estudios y la planta de una radio  la linea de audio que tengo es un cable paralelo stereo( los que usan los fonos de escuchar musica  negro y por dentro el vivo delizquierdo blanco y el derecho rojo)
conecte esta linea pero tiene ruido

me dijieron que pusiera transformadores de linea

la pregunta es: a un amplificador tradicional de baja potencia se le puede conectar uno de estos transformadores para cada canal? y bueno a la  llegada colocar otro para  volver a la impedancia normal


la mesa de estudios es american pro concert 24 salida main balance R y L
y la llegada al  transmisor entrada es RCA canales  RyL


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2013)

¿ Es cable blindado o convencional ? No entendí

Podés poner fotos ?


----------



## crimson (Abr 4, 2013)

400 metros es una distancia considerable. Para eso se usan dos transformadores, del tipo desbalanceado a balanceado, tipo Jensen o Lundahl (todos muy caros) en un conexión de este tipo:

Para saber cómo funciona un sistema balanceado, y cómo elimina el ruido, conviene leer este artículo:

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news23/nota06.htm

Saludos C


----------



## raulin1966 (Abr 4, 2013)

Hola:
Gracias por poner atencion a mi problema
el cable parece que no se entendio como era, no puedo fotografiarlo, pero envio
un dibujo  como es para que se formen una idea


----------



## crimson (Abr 4, 2013)

Sí raulín, el cable sirve, aunque prefiero el otro, que tiene una sola malla y los dos cables adentro, porque para mi gusto tiene una mayor aislación. Acá el nudo del asunto es que vos salís de una consola balanceada y entrás a un transmisor desbalanceado, por eso, en el camino absorbe ruido e interferencia. Una cosa: ¿Vos estás mandando el canal L en un cable y el R en otro? porque de ser así estamos en el horno, para que la línea funcione tendrías que poner la salida L por ejemplo con un cable balanceado y la salida R con otro cable balanceado, serían 800 metros de cable... la conexión al transmisor se puede arreglar con una caja directa, que tomaría la señal balanceada y la pasa a desbalanceada. 
Saludos C


----------



## raulin1966 (Abr 4, 2013)

Sabes que tenes toda la razon
tengo solo una lineael rojo es para el derecho y el blanco para el izquierdo

¿entonces deberia colocar otro cable igual para hacer otro canal? y hacer las lineas balanceadas  ¿verdad?

la caja directa que decis como la pido en la tienda para que la busquen?

Son stereo las cajas directas? o nesesito una para cada canal


ATTE
Raulin


----------



## capitanp (Abr 5, 2013)

Creo que 400mts es una distancia considerable para cualquier transmision analogica
provaria  con un par de estos

http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-free/dual-audio-cat5-extender-box-with-ir-kit-136400478.html


----------



## elgriego (Abr 5, 2013)

Hola colegas,Me han traido recuerdos,Estos sistemas creo que eran un invento de la casa Philips,y Hasta el momento pensaba que eran cosas del pasado, ya obsoletas,ya que hoy dia son pocas las casas del gremio ¨Por Lo menos en mi ciudad ¨!!! que saben que son estos trafos,de su Existencia y que tampoco vieron un reostato, de los que se usaban para controlar el volumen ,en su vida!!!

Indagando por nostalgia jaja,me encuentro con que en europa, Y en otras partes del primer Mundo ,se siguen comercializando,subo un par de links ,que me parecieron interesantes y que quizas aporten un dato mas al respecto ,para las nuevas generaciones

http://formacion.plcmadrid.es/descargas/docs/manuales/MEGAFONIA.pdf

https://elecpolitecnico.wikispaces....ALACIONES+CON+LINEAS+DE+TENSION+CONSTANTE.pdf

http://www.doctorproaudio.com/content.php?141-voltaje-constante-70v-100v


----------



## capitanp (Abr 5, 2013)

elgriego, Si!!! las lineas de  70, 90, 100V se siguen usando para sonorizar ambientes con varios parlantes distribuidos
este sistema tiene las desventaja de sacrificar ancho de banda


----------



## crimson (Abr 5, 2013)

Coincido con Capitanp, 400 metros es un montón, no sé honestamente si se podrá realizar con éxito. Yo la línea de audio más larga que tuve que hace fue de 100 metros, entre una plaza y una calle, la hice con cable balanceado Belden, la salida de la consola balanceada y la entrada también. Pensando bien, no sé si la caja directa podrá funcionar, porque la resistencia de los 400m de cable es superior a la entrada de la caja (que tiene que ser a transformador sí o sí, porque las electrónicas no te sirven, porque trabajan desde desbalanceado a balanceado y no al revés, el transformador es reversible). Haciendo memoria una vez me pasó eso desde una caja directa, me caía mucho la señal en 60 o 70 m, ¡en 400 nome quiero imaginar! Creo que hay que usar un medio electrónico... en un rato veo de dibujar algo.
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2013)

Se me ocurren varias cosas , una sería codificar la señal a estereo antes , y despues enviarla por un solo canal. En ese caso alcanzaría con el cable que tenés  Como el tema de los transformadores es bastante complicado quizás puedas enviarla balanceada mediante una salida de audio en puente , aqui la baja impedancia va a venir bien para rechazar ruidos , y como del lado del receptor la impedancia será algo mas alta (supongamos cargar con 100 Ohms) entonces no habrá "pérdida de potencia" en el cable. Del otro lado una entrada balanceada servirá

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project87.htm

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/esquema-entrada-balanceada-estereo-92497/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/etapa-entrada-balanceada-puente-bridge-95738/

Lo único que me preocuparía es si la capacidad del cable no atenuará demasiado las altas frecuencias 

La otra cosa que se me ocurre es con dos PC cualquiera y UPT6 quizás puedas llegar ya que la frecuencia sería baja  (se hace la prueba con el rollo de cable sin desembalar )

Otra que se me ocurre es una transmisión por RF , VHF o UHF con antenas direccionales

Saludos !


----------



## capitanp (Abr 5, 2013)

Estas cositas funcionan hasta 300mts, en su defecto pone 2


----------



## crimson (Abr 5, 2013)

Sí, me parece que hay que recurrir a las cajitas de capitanp, estuve recién haciendo pruebas con cable balanceado y caja directa pasiva del otro lado, empecé a conectar cables de micrófono (balanceados) y agregué unos 15 de 6 metros más un par largos de 20m y cuanto más agregaba más se degradaba la señal...  Una de las ideas de Dosme, de pasar señal por RF lo había visto hace unos treinta años atrás, había un "hilo musical" en mi zona que mandaba la señal por un coaxil simple, pero si lo "pinchabas" para robarle señal no escuchabas nada, era porque transmitía en una portadora arriba de 100KHz, necesitabas un receptor para "decodificarla". El problema es que raulin lo necesita urgente... ahí me parece que estamos fritos...
Saludos C


----------

